# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Frog's favorite food

## Bryce

Maybe you prefer crickets because they are easily available and a lifetime around them has made you comfortable with them. Maybe you prefer roaches and have your own colony. Maybe you prefer worms.
But what does your frog like the most?

My toads, Woodhouse's Toads, eat anything, even red wiggled and pinkie mice. They seem to like crickets the best, though. They have a hard time with nightcrawler worms though.
My ABF loves crickets and superworms, quickly snatching them up, but large roaches disappear even faster! As soon as one hits the deck near the frog, he lunges for it. I thought I had figured his favorite, until his second pinkie. I lowered it in and he got my finger with his tongue. My toads have hit me before, that was a way bigger tongue than theirs. He was pretty aggressive about it and immediately gobbled down the pinkie. Too bad he only gets one every two months.(Gotta get hornworms and silkworms for them to try.

What do your various frogs and toads like the best?

----------


## elly

My larger frog will eat anything but red wrigglers. He spat one back out at me.
My small one sometimes refuses dubias, probably because they don't wriggle enough. He seems to have some kind of depth perception problem so who knows?

----------


## Nadine

My frogs eat almost everything. Mine get a diet of the following... 
Mini Sinking frog pellets (for the little guys)
Xenopus Express Frog Pellets (for small and larger frogs)
Frozen Fish Foods- Shrimps Mysis and River, bloodworms, plankton, tubeifex worms, etc. 
Live foods- Crickets, Flies, Maggots, Hornworms, Crickets, Euros, Canadian NC, Mealworms, waxworms, butterworms, etc.
Freeze dried foods- (Fed only after they have been rehydrated first and only either in a pinch if I run out of everything else or as a treat.)
Miscellaneous Fish Foods - Basically they eat the leftovers the fish leave behind.

Would feed guppies however, my frogs do not seem to want to eat fish... I have mine in a community tank and never had an issue with them eating anyone. Granted most of my fish are 10 times the size of my frogs, but then again I have some that are eating sized.  I think it may have something to do with hand feeding them, but not completely sure. I know some people have trouble with there frogs killing and eating there fish.  
I use Calcium and Multivitamin powder supplements also. 

My adult male Albino Frogs are about 5 years old. and I recently purchased 5 new froglets, and have not had them a month yet but they are growing fast. Soon they will be big enough to go in with my adults in the community tank. I have African Clawed Frogs.

----------


## joaquin7

Frogs and toads are carnivores, which means that they will eat meat. Small to medium sized frogs eat insects such as flies, mosquitoes, moths and dragonflies. Larger frogs will eat larger insects like grasshoppers and worms

----------


## Olivia

My frogs all like crickets and superworms, and my tree frogs love earth worms. The toads don't like earth worms that much.

----------


## AAron

My Whites Tree Frog loves Wax Moths and Large Crickets. That's her main food because that's what she likes the most. Sometimes she eats Butterworms. 

My American Toads & Southeastern Five Lined Skinks love Crickets, Earthworms and Waxworms. 




Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nadine

My clawed frogs get a variety diet. Here goes the list. 
-Live foods: Night Crawlers, Wax Worms, Butter Worms, Crickets, Horned Worms, Flies, Fly Larva, Mealworms (Occasionally not often.)
-Frozen Foods: Blood Worms, Shrimp (Mysis and River), Plankton, Tubifex worms. (Carnivorous Fish Foods)
-Freeze Dried: Crickets, Silk Worm Pupa (Rare), Wax Worms, Soldier Fly Larva, Sardines,  Shrimp, Mealworms (Occasionally not often) * All freeze Dried Foods are cut up smaller pieces and rehydrated before feeding.
-Pellet Foods: Xenopus Laevis Frog Floating/Sinking Pellets.  Rare Occasion when I run out of xenopus pellets they get reptomin sticks. 
- Other Misc. Fish food, flakes and pellets. No I don't purposely feed them fish food they just happen to eat them because they are housed I'm my fish tank. So they eat the scraps that the fish don't get.  * My frogs don't eat live fish not sure why but they never have.*

----------


## Acesty6

frogs do eat almost any insects but toads i think they really want wroms and crickets even shrimps and night crawlers

----------


## Olivia

I just tried out dubias and my gray tree frogs went crazy for them!

----------


## alane

my FBT tank loves crickets so much.  just today i found an 'escapee' in the house.  a recently dead cricket on my floor.  still soft and edible but not moving.

i pick it up with my tongs.  drop it amongst the frogs.

as soon as it hits the ground, a frog from about eight inches away makes a precision jump and in the blink of an eye, the cricket is, head first, half way down the frog's throat.

none of the frogs nearer by had a chance.  it seems like there is always one on a hair trigger ready to pounce.  they spend their life like that.

i love it when two of them manage to get a hold of the same cricket.  then we get a violent wrestling match at the expense of the cricket.  frog legs go in every direction.

----------


## ErnieFrog

My PacMan frog's Diet is comprised of 3 items only :  Horn worms, Nightcrawlers, and Dubia roaches. All fed with tongs.
  Crickets stink and have a foul odor, and they are just to fast and end up running all over the enclosure.

----------


## Nick

Crickets are the most common frog food, it is important to offer your frog a varied diet, including grasshoppers, locusts, mealworms, and, for some larger species, small mice.

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## smsapi

Frogs and toads are carnivores, which means that they will eat meat. Small to medium sized frogs eat insects such as flies, mosquitoes, moths and dragonflies.

----------


## AAron

> Frogs and toads are carnivores, which means that they will eat meat. Small to medium sized frogs eat insects such as flies, mosquitoes, moths and dragonflies.


Frogs and Toads are insectivorous they all eat insects and sometimes the medium to large amphibians will take small birds, field mice, bats and baby rabbits but this is not a normal feeder. The American Bullfrog and Cane Toad eat insects in the wild the majority of the time. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

